# South Indian Regional Movies/Kollywood Vs Bollywood



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

There has been a lot of bashing on Kollywood/Mollywood/Tollywood movies here. 
*
I think, quality wise or the movie on the whole is in the same level as Bollywood. *Atleast Tamil movies. JYFI, I watch Hindi and Tamil movies. I'm going to keep my arguement to Tamil (Kollywood) and Bollywood only. 


Some myths and the reality

Quality is bad
Bad quality my foot. From what I seen last year, "quality" wise, there were equal amount of Hindi and Tamil movies. You call movies like Om Shanti Om, Welcome and Priyadarshan movies quality? 

Sure, I loved movies like *Lage Raho Munnabhai* and *Taare Zameen Par* (better than the nest Tami movies during that period) but hardly more than 8% of the bollywood movies are good enough to watch. 

I'm not naming any Tamil movies - but will do if anyone wants.



Low Budget
True, because the market is small than that of Bollyood movies. 

*Sivaji*, tamil movie by the way, is the most expensive movie ever to hit in India when it was released. The budget was over 75 crores. They made over 100 crores from the movie. 

I always fell budget should be a constrain to make quality movies. Has anyone here seen *12 Angry Men*? They made that on a shoe string budget but it's the best movie ever made. Likewise I can list many low budget Hollywood ovies that are very good. 


Screws Physics 
True. I also hate to watch such things. 

Such movies is for rural population. I don't think such flick even run in Chennai. They still make such movies because people see them. Remember that not all people don't live in cities, don't have internet connection and can't understand English to watch Hollywood flicks. 

Watch *Main Hoon Naa*, SRK chased a Scorpio on a rickshaw.  

Talking about physics, in *Matrix*, Reeves dodged bullets, pulled a chopper and "flew". Want me to list where physics is screwed? 



So people, don't tell that Bollywood is better than Kollywood/regional movies. IMO, they're in the same sh!t. 



JYFI, I've over *850 GB* of multimedia data. I've access to over *1.2 TB* of multimedia data. You name any Hollywood movie, I would've watched it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

both sucks,hollywood rules!

I noticed some tamil movies dubbed in Hindi on some channel recnetly and I noticed the storylines are almost the same,the same dancing around trees and all that sh!t.


@grudge:BTW the 'stunts' in Matrix are explained as to how they are possible and even neo can't match our raknikanth and mithun da,can they?lol.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

tamil,kannda(sandalwood),telgu industries are churning out movies which is meant to be  seen by a daily wage worker to relax,not the serious ones that are produced in hollywood.

while bollywood movies as a matter of fact are viewed by young people who are in schools,colleges.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> @grudge:BTW the 'stunts' in Matrix are explained as to how they are possible and even neo can't match our raknikanth and mithun da,can they?lol.


Vijaykant is the ultimate stunt man. There's is this scene where a bullet is shot at him, but it rebounds and kills the man who shot him.  I was like WTF for 2 days when I saw that. 


I just took the example of Matrix. You don't want me to list movies which screws physics and not explained. 


You can't tell Regional movies sucks because there's no logic.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^weakest tamil actor I saw was mgr.he is such a ...he needs dupes for every single actions 

vijaykanth is really difficult to digest for me.I have seen his films starting from capt.prabhakar.also personally dont prefer his films.

Infact those films which are made for the rasikar's.what karunanidhi should do now is ban fanclubs in TN.that definitely helps.
I have seen a mad fight between rasikar mandram people in Coimbatore shanti(complex) theatre where the release of vijay film was going on-forgot the name of that film.

both TN and telegu,ban those fanclubs.infact in orkut furious fight is going on between chiranjivi fans and some shekhar fans(?) what is this?
people should be made understand that films are not real life;it is reel life.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ 
I don't think banning any fan clubs is a good idea. I like Chiranjivi fan club. They donate blood, run schools, do  social work and things. Chiranjivi infact got award from the President for such work. I like Chiranjivi, his fanclubs but I hate his movies. I don't mind his movies releasing every week as well. 

Slowly these fan clubs are doing good things instead of doing milk abisekam (many are straving in streets), burning camphor in hands and indulging in anti social activities. 


By the way, Vijaykant has some good movies like - Ramana, Vanathaipolae, Chinna Gounter, etc.. I'm sure why he want to do bad movies.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^vanathepole is a real good movie.
I am a Vijay movies fan,pakka time pass  
also likes kamalhaasan,Arjun Sarga(Mudhalvan is a gr8 film),

most hated actor by me goes to:

* Chilambarasan*
*||||  ................... ||||*


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

well i like rajnikant and vijay ..whatever u sayy...whatever they they doo in the movies....its a worth watching with the friends...

movies are made for enjoying...sometimes majority will like that..but sometimes don't ..its just movies...

this is same for both tollywod or bollywood  or hollywood..

well i liked the soorya movie kakka kakka very much...its a  enjoyable movie.....

also i have seen sivaji 5 times  ...(Only with my friends..) coz we had a great time watching the fim...


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Vijaykant is the ultimate stunt man. There's is this scene where a bullet is shot at him, but it rebounds and kills the man who shot him.  I was like WTF for 2 days when I saw that.
> 
> 
> I just took the example of Matrix. You don't want me to list movies which screws physics and not explained.
> ...





You will be far more surprised after you see stunts of Balakrishna aka Balayya (Telugu Hero)  Search for "Balayya" in Youtube (link). Don't forget to checkout other related videos too. I bet you will have a lot of fun 



praka123 said:


> both TN and telegu,ban those fanclubs.infact in orkut furious fight is going on between chiranjivi fans and some shekhar fans(?) what is this?
> people should be made understand that films are not real life;it is reel life.





It's between Chiranjeevi fans & Balakrishna  Fans (He is a Chowdary and most of their fans defaming Chiranjeevi are pure caste fanatics)


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> both sucks,hollywood rules!
> 
> I noticed some tamil movies dubbed in Hindi on some channel recnetly and I noticed the storylines are almost the same,the same dancing around trees and all that sh!t.
> 
> ...


1+


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 6, 2008)

nice to hear the grudge the pple have against each other

Its welcome after all where there is good there is always bad....two sides of a coin...

What some pple like... some dont...likewise 

There are all kinds of pple in the world we live in ......
For Producers,Actors,Directors & cinefield specialists ...there main goal is to make money rather than satisying pple ....Off course the two are interconnected....

That is y we have movies at these extremes

*Tamil Movies:*

Movies like Sivaji went on to mint money ( refer DrGrudge viewz ),but there are those who didn't like that movie....

True success in films happens when movies fulfill the interests of all caders of pple....what Filmy stars call it masala movie ( not those kind of movies )

movies like Kadhal,Kalloori , Azhagiya theeye ....are some movies which are made in shoestring budget but reaped 3 times the investment ...now when u compare with sivaji ....the % looks better

*Hindi / Bollywood ( Personally stop imitating our English fellows ....we are Unique ) *

Similarly movies like Devdass , KANK , Mangal Pandey , Swades all flopped bcause of the same reasons ....

Swades was accepted in the rest of india zone .....while in india it didn't do well ....bcause noone was to understand the attachment for the country....better than NRIs......

Devdas & similar GLITTER movies bombed because it didn't attract the majority of the people.

While movies made on real life scenarios were ok ....the best example is PAGE 3 ....

while on one side I really appreciate Hindi Cinemas for churning movies like swades , Rang de basanti .....at the same time the Legs & Glory ( yes ....glory ) which they portray is similar to a XX movie.....here again some pple luv to watch the latter alone.....thus movies like these rocked & stars like neha dhupia were born

*Malayalam*

I really appreciate the fellow mallus ...they have an eye for creativity 

Really appreciate Manchitrathazhu ....which was the fodder for tamil movie Chandramukhi & Hindi one Bhool Bulaiya

Also technique adapted in their story telling is really nice ...including comedies......

Will Join in later for the bashing 

ADR


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

I like a lot of tamil movies, but I somehow don't get to watch them when they are released. Telugu movies seems to be the worst in defying the laws of physics. Have you guys watched Aarya?? That's really too much to digest. Being a telugite myself, I simply hate lot of those cheap telugu movies. Wish I could understand malayalam so that I could get to watch the quality movies 

Bollywood is a joke, never mind


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

my mom says that i can become an actor the only condition is that i need to learn a south indian language the looks part is covered  even if i gain 100 pounds grow a mustache and am charcoal i can still be a lead


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup, some Kollywood heroes looks like charcoal drug addicts with no idea bout neatness. Nd its hard even for viewers to keep watching them....
And people like rajnikanth keeps breaking physics laws like stoping fast movig 1ton vehicle suddenly with his sub 100kg body without even movinf nd didnt even break sweat....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

Bah! I thought there would be vivid discussions and debates. But everyone is agreeing with me!  25% of that Mumbai thread is full of south-north movies. 


Maybe I should start a thread: "M. Karunadhi Vs Lallo Prasad Yadav" and then we might see some north-south movies posts.


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> my mom says that i can become an actor the only condition is that i need to learn a south indian language the looks part is covered  even if i gain 100 pounds grow a mustache and am charcoal i can still be a lead



In Telugu, you must have a grandfather in the industry to be successful in making a lot of movies as a hero irrespective of their fate  These guys are spoiling the industry by making stupid masala movies


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Yup, some Kollywood heroes looks like charcoal drug addicts with no idea bout neatness. Nd its hard even for viewers to keep watching them....
> And people like rajnikanth keeps breaking physics laws like stoping fast movig 1ton vehicle suddenly with his sub 100kg body without even movinf nd didnt even break sweat....


Isn't this racist comment? Dude, don't post about looks and all. 

Rajnikant is Superstar. He get over 30-35 crores (only Jackie Chan earns more in Asia) for his stunts. One sun, one moon, one superstar.


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 6, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> I like a lot of tamil movies, but I somehow don't get to watch them when they are released. Telugu movies seems to be the worst in defying the laws of physics. Have you guys watched Aarya?? That's really too much to digest. Being a telugite myself, I simply hate lot of those cheap telugu movies. Wish I could understand malayalam so that I could get to watch the quality movies
> 
> Bollywood is a joke, never mind



A lot of that credit (defying laws of physics) goes to Mr.Balayya. I am also a Telugu but I liked Aarya very much. It's a love story with variety  Cheap movies exist in every industry not only in Telugu, in Tamil and Hindi too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

Most of the digit guys are grown up nd know well to rate movies nd thats why they made it to digit....he he
Nd theaters are full due to many blind people who dun know what real movie is!!! they just know: movie is some show of superhuman power for some purelly human charecters without any specific reason nd the only reason they cud find is "after all he is the hero na?".
lol


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

@imav:does India got all Caucasians except south india 

anywhere in India,u can find dark people more than so called white color.
I dont know about Aryan or Dravidian thing much.
Still,even in Iran,Arab we can find black people 
and being black is not a -ve point unless ur a Indian.
look at will smith-how he manages!

Dont judge a person on his color,cast,creed.


			
				imav said:
			
		

> my mom says that i can become an actor the only condition is that i need to learn a south indian language the looks part is covered  even if i gain 100 pounds grow a mustache and am charcoal i can still be a lead


@imav -ur such a racist arsehole! u kid growup!

not all ppl look mat white.for eg:TN,Andhra,karnataka,kerala etc ppl are blackier .what is wrong in that 

I know it is tough for u.but I am from a state where Ayitham(untouchability,"unseeability") was the norm for centuries.and myself knows how Our ancestors treated with Ayitham on SC/STs and Other people.

learn that with this type of mentalitiy u deserves a good beating from S.Indians.
grow up!u still thinks India=bombay


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 7, 2008)

But most of the heroes in Tamil not so hit movies has heroes with:
bloodshot eyes
haf halucinated looks like drug addicts
and maybe in that context its not important that the hero mush be that pathetic, but still such heroes are choosen.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 7, 2008)

i just love tamil , telegu movies , actors and actoresses (Genelia D'souza) . i just love them , they make such good quality movies , nice sound music songs voices  , nice makupe everything , imo better than any hindi movie .


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

Tamil Film Industry, Kollywood got the best technicians in India. 

*Music Direction*: AR Rahman, enough said. 
*Cinematography*: Santosh Sivan, Manikandan, PC Sriram, Rajiv Menon, KV Anand, Ravi K Chandran, Jeeva (he passed away recently), Ashok, Nirav Shah, etc... 
*Dance Choreography*: Prabhu Deva (2 times national award for dance - one for Lakshya, not sure on the other)
*Art Direction*: Thota Tharani (multiple times national award winner); from Kerala but settled in Chennai



dOm1naTOr, iMAv - 
*Do not pass racist comments.* Please don't talk abt looks.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2008)

It has been a long time since I watched Tamil movies in theatres. I don't even watch them from the optical discs which come my way. I've lost my interest in (masala) movies. Infact, in the last five years, I would have watched not have more than a dozen movies in theatres, most of them in Hindi. And I regret watching Gajini, Anniyan (though I liked both of their acting), Om Shanthi Om (felt like watching filmfare award show).

Though I thoroughly enjoyed or felt worthwile watching Anbe Sivam, Rang de Basanti and Taare Zameen Par (I watched this movie on my PC, then the very next day, took my friend to the theatre). Hope such movies come very often.


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

u guys are as good as our politicians/australian cricket team when u know nothing else say the other person is a racist; look closely i said all i need to do is learn a language i look as handsome as the south actors how can i be a racist when i say that i look like those guys .... apni akal lagao dikhave pe matt jao 

call me what ever u want to but not a racist


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^njaan malyalathil randu theri parayam appam monte asukham maarikkollum.
^I just felt Malayalam is the official language of India 

ontopic:just watch the remakes of tamil movies in hindi  and compare 


while I thoroughly enjoyed vasoolraja mbbs than the original munnabhai.

and I found the remakes of the films got funny names 
in telegu shankardada mbbs(?),kannada-uppidada mbbs(upendra) LOL!


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 7, 2008)

laxmikant pyarelal,shankar jaikishen,nadeem shravan Viju shah raamlaxman and ismail darbar completely beats Ar rehman.anyways teenage audience might still favour ar rehman.

yaaaaaaaaawnnn shiamak dawar and saroj khan in dance department.i did say prabhu deva and farah khan close enough

Bollywood rules and will keep ruling india.


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> while I thoroughly enjoyed vasoolraja mbbs than the original munnabhai.


ya thats because u wouldnt understand half things as they are in hindi  hindi is and should be the national language of india


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ontopic:just watch the remakes of tamil movies in hindi  and compare
> 
> while I thoroughly enjoyed vasoolraja mbbs than the original munnabhai.


I saw some 30 minutes in Vasoolraja and got irritated. Munnabhai MBBS is far better movie. 

Kamal and Prabhu have good chemistry but not as much as Sanjay Dutt and Arshad Warsi. 





ancientrites said:


> laxmikant pyarelal,shankar jaikishen,nadeem shravan Viju shah raamlaxman and ismail darbar completely beats Ar rehman.anyways teenage audience might still favour ar rehman.
> 
> yaaaaaaaaawnnn shiamak dawar and saroj khan in dance department.i did say prabhu deva and farah khan close enough


AR Rahman rules. Even if he's not from Chennai; I would liked his music. 

Strange that you didn't have any name for Cinematographers.  




ancientrites said:


> Bollywood rules and will keep ruling india.


Yeah, it rules. *Welcome* had good box office collection than *Taare Zameen Par*. Welcome couldn't manage even 10 days in Chennai.  TZP is a blockbuster and still running to packed houses. 

We never argue that Bollywood not "rules" or something like that. Of course Bollywood make good collections than regional movies. But quality wise both are same.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^never will it happen Hindi as and always will be the language of labours from north india 8)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> ya thats because u wouldnt understand half things as they are in hindi  hindi is and should be the national language of india


Dude, can you understand everything that's spoken in Hollywood movies? I'll be honest. I can't. 

Can you understand Mayalayam movies? Of course you can't fully even if you know Malayalam. 

Anyway he can watch with Subtitles if he wants to. 


And Hindi is the national language, my foot.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> Bollywood rules and will keep ruling india.



no dude its your imagination.....there are good movies both in bollywood and other kollywood or other woods.

whenever there is  good movies that will rule..it may be bollywood or other kollywood or other woods.

if u still say bollywood rules....just watch some other south indian movies and then come to a conclusion........


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I saw some 30 minutes in Vasoolraja and got irritated. Munnabhai MBBS is far better movie.
> 
> Kamal and Prabhu have good chemistry but not as much as Sanjay Dutt and Arshad Warsi.


I feel it is better.may be I like Kamal's way


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123;741514
and I found the remakes of the films got funny names :D
in telegu shankardada mbbs(?) said:
			
		

> What's so funny in the name Shankardada MBBS?  Btw, it's Telugu, not Telegu


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

viswanadh said:


> What's so funny in the name Shankardada MBBS?  Btw, it's Telugu, not Telegu



yup... nice one viswanadh... its telugu


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 7, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> But most of the heroes in Tamil not so hit movies has heroes with:
> bloodshot eyes
> haf halucinated looks like drug addicts
> and maybe in that context its not important that the hero mush be that pathetic, but still such heroes are choosen.



HAHAHA that was awsome ok now let us take some fine examples of those who have mushtaches 
jackie shroff,anil kapoor,mohanlal,mamooty,rajnikant,kamal hassan.even in this category  bollywood actors are far better.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> HAHAHA that was awsome ok now let us take some fine examples of those who have mushtaches
> jackie shroff,anil kapoor,mohanlal,mamooty,rajnikant,kamal hassan.even in this category  bollywood actors are far better.



WTF 

 you are kidding right...from what aspect are you saying bollywood actors are far better...ohh may be you mean they are far better NOT SO GOOD looking with the mustaches  when compared with the south indian actors u mentioned...


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 8, 2008)

hahahaahh hell yeah


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 8, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Bah! I thought there would be vivid discussions and debates. But everyone is agreeing with me!



That's because they're not in here yet. Maybe just keeping low for a while. I do not know about Kollywood, but I've heard stuff like someone throws a gun, like a boomerang it goes around the room shooting all the baddies and then returns to the hero. Sounds as crazy as the Matrix.

Most Bollywood films suck. I like a few like Taare Zameen Par, Dor, Yun Hota Kya Hota


----------



## lywyre (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess, this thread should be the reason for Raj Thackery's outburst on non-marathis . 

Just kidding, don't flame me  for this.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> That's because they're not in here yet. Maybe just keeping low for a while. I do not know about Kollywood, but I've heard stuff like someone throws a gun, like a boomerang it goes around the room shooting all the baddies and then returns to the hero. Sounds as crazy as the Matrix.



Yes if something like this is done in hollywood then its suberb .. when the same stunt is done in southindian film then its redicilious. I say a superhero in hollywood can fly who wheres his underware outside where as a indian flying is considered a joke  

BTW his daughter Soundary , she one told in a interview that people love to see those crazy stunts, thats why he still does these kinda stunts, she also writes scripts for him. She studied multimedia at Edith Cowan University, Australia. she also heads a animation company.
*www.newindpress.com/images/jan08/12bossjr.jpg


----------



## legolas (Feb 10, 2008)

@drgrudge, I accept *Matrix* fights defied gravity... But the concept of the movie itself was controlling with the mind. The matrix  world itself where play with the mind happens. If you remember *Morpheus*' dialogue "A body can not live with out the mind". It took Neo time to realize that it is his mind which is to be controlled and realized in the matrix world and the potentialities of Mind is unexplainable, i think its pretty understandable. I guess you would accept with me if I say, its something like "*telekinesia*" as it comes in the show Heroes. 

Tamil and Bollywood movies portray no concept of that sort, not even in 1 movie, so that comparison is pretty lame.

Otherwise, in my purview, Tamil movies are at least equally as good ad Bollywood. In fact I would say, Talent is more in Tamil than in Hindi field, the budget of the movies are relatively higher, may be, in Hindi (with the exception of *Rajni* movies and some other) and its completely wasted with ridiculous acting.

I personally hate SRK movies. I am sick of the typical plots.

I am from Tamilnadu, and if I have to btich abt Tamil movies then,

1) I am sick of heroes and villains shouting "ayyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeehhhh", "hueyyyyyyyyyyyyyehhhh"... But, I guess its now in every language now except for may be "malayalam"??

2) Gravity defying fights?? Holy CRAP. I accept in some hollywood movies also, this occurs, especially, this recent 2007 crap "*hitman*"... See that! 

3) I have to accede, professionalism is more in Hindi movies, at least I think so, for... Hindi actors are more fit (even if they dont act... very good ex: *john abraham*), they look like they can at least stand the vindictive villains... See Dhanush, Jeeva, Simbu.... I am not talking about looks but professionalism. Also, "red eyes" as one of them mentioned, half-drunk happens more frequently in Tamil than Hindi, *to my knowledge.*It may be wrong.

4) song lyrics are horrible. the problem is that the population in city is more educated than say 20 yrs before, but the  gap with villages have widened.. So, when it becomes necessary to satisfy the audience in villages,towns etc... it becomes so low and undervalued for ppl who expect a story line, reality, believable, continuous movie!

5) Screenplay is more or less like advertisement (compared to Hollywood movies)... and this is not in all movies... Hindi movies suck more in this regard.

Finally, I recommend you to see the movie "Michael Clayton" starring George Clooney, written and directed (debut) by Tony Gilroy (previously in screenplay)... See the gravity of the movie with a very simple concept. It is all I ask!! I need no super-hero stunts... no ubersexy dances....

I hope my opinion helps a few among you to continue btiching about either industries


----------



## lywyre (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ Headshot !


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

legolas - 
I saw some 70 mins in Michael Clayton and I couldn't understand what the hell was going on.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 12, 2008)

legolas said:


> Tamil and Bollywood movies portray no concept of that sort, not even in 1 movie, so that comparison is pretty lame.


ya...even the gravity defying stunts in matrix makes sense in the context of the story.
And regional movies tries to copy the same stunts and fails


----------



## juggler (Feb 12, 2008)

See matrix had a very solid concept
It was based on virtual reality where ur power is only limited by your thought.
Most hindi movies do not show these kind of concept. If shown properly with some logic people will accept them. ex In krrish the director have shown that the hero has inhereted super powers and hence no one joked about it.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

@legolas:young actors in South Indian movies are fit!may be u will be watching few old movies  BTW,John Abraham is a half-Malayali too,JFYI


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2008)

I think its irrelevant where the actors r from. Its bt Kolly Vs Bolly and how healthy lads n chicks they hire.


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> legolas -
> I saw some 70 mins in Michael Clayton and I couldn't understand what the hell was going on.


grudgy, It portrays the life of a guy (George Clooney) Michael Clayton who is "the fixer" in a company which is affiliated to one of the greatest law firms. One of the lawyer (by far the best) *Tim Wilkinson* becomes sick of putting wrong-doers behind the bars and he accidentally comes across evidence sufficient to sue the company and bring them to limelight... the crime the company does masked under the name of "law". Michael clayton who is under lots of debt owing to his lethargic brother is asked to *take care* of the situation. But at the same time, the boss of the LAW firm will go to any extent to save the name of the company. How he deals the debt, how he solves one of the greatest case (in cajoling the best lawyer)... whether he succeeds is the plot.

See the screenplay.. Its marvelous, wondrous, remarkable. do you see any discontinuity? I couldn't even spot 1. For a debut direction.. I would say this is a milestone!!!

Also, regarding the original topic, one more point I forgot to mention, though this is not between bollywood/kollywood but... Hollywood Vs bolly/kollywood.

There, all the actors go for acting classes, take part in skits, plays, dramas, soap operas, dancing, tv shows, reality shows (some), and by the time they are decided fit to enter the big screen, they are arnd 30-40. But, all the experiences they have gained over helps them better.

In our country, director's son, producer's son etc... are the major percentage. Even the others have no clue about acting except for *aspiration*... 

In spite of that, there are awesome actors in both the bollywood and kollywood still... the quality is a function of the whole lot, not the best ones! 


@Praka123, John Abraham -> Half malayali -> disgrace to malayalam industry where such class actors are there and beautiful storylines and screenplays demand acting (I watched malayalam movies till arnd 2003 may be... I am so out of touch with recent movies... But I did see Dilip movies in Surya. OMG, he has become soooooo fat) 

reg. south indian actors fit.. I wouldn't really agree to it. To be frank, I don't really see a difference between a spoilt brat on the street and now-a-days hero.. I don't know most of their names... I don't want to know them. *Professionalism* lacks! relatively in south indian movies, I would say... My finest example is *dhanush*!! My ear decibel hearing level resolution has gone down by him shouting along with the villain "yeiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 

take it easy!


----------



## juggler (Feb 12, 2008)

Ya main problem in india is they do not plan the film well
In most of the movies it seems that in the end the directors somehow try to finish the movies in ways that defy logic


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

tamil have seen few old films among that I like:
muthal maryada
mounaragam
johny
kadhalan
panineerpushpangal(saw in both malayalam and tamil  )
..>thats what all I remember neow!
well,Malayalam films "were" my favourites until it copied that dappaan koothu and telegu,hindi numbers 

Still,regularly watches vijay movies as I like his act and the almost same storyline in all vijayan's movies 

Telegu films watched few handful of movies,most of them is cr@p(no offense meant).
though I like Allu Arjun's movies like happy etc (babai,Ikkada Keralavundu  telegu pada Chaala Ishta...sry I am not very fam with telegu) all these movies come here either dubbed in mal or not.
I have seen Manasantha Nuvve,Nuvve kaavali etc

Kannada movies I last saw was Mungaaru Maley(Munne peitha Malai) the film is really touchy and I liked the songs esp Suvvi Suvvi...


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2008)

I liked Shiva (Nagarjuna one). I thought, it wud be 2 hr movie like the rest. But it beat the records I guess => 6 hrs movie?? It left me enthralled.


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

rightly put, vijay movies -> stereo type. but, he said to the press after giving a couple of stereotype movies sometime back.. that he takes those plots again and again becoz its what his fans like... and when he tried different rolls like "priyamanavale", "kannukul nilavu" and stuffs... it was utter flop!! 

he is partially right... But different script alone isn't necessary... We shouldn't blame him... The direction sucked in both movies!!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 16, 2008)

guys, just watch what you like.
everyone has different tastes.
its useless comparing it.


----------



## legolas (Feb 16, 2008)

dude, teh section is "fight club" and the topic is debatable... what do you expect? 
don't be afraid.. jus kidding.
Everyone knows its not productive fighting (for anything for that matter), for advices are seldom taken!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 6, 2008)

Iam not that watching south movies .but certainly actors have better charm than bollywood one except Nana , dilip kumar and Amitabh . specially chiranjeevi and Nagarjuna are kool ones from telugu belt


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

Legolas dude...! Chill! You might not need ubers*** dances or stunts are any *** but others may need ... atleast dance..>! May be you are very westernized and only watch hollywood movies where there are no songs and so no dance..!! is that so... then lol>>>!
There is public who want not just some dry (micheal clayton or wateva...for tat matter indiana jones or wateva) physics or some adventure or life history.......They want some entertainment... and you can understand by the fan following they have.... (Be sure I am not one of them -- nvr gonna be) Just to tell you that please don't try not to believe or to cover up the naked facts...!!
I don't know I never like tamil films.... I feel that they are fighting even when are talking (no offence.. its just wat i felt ).. .  I only watch films with a huge comedy...(brahmanandam(King for comedy in south india), venumadhav, sunil..etc.... (people who might have watched some dubbing mite understand..... Bollywood...mY lord.. is just a show bottle...sex racket kinda...nothing more...tho there are some good movies being released these days ..... I like good horror movies which Indian Cinema lacks a lot...!!!


----------



## Baker (Feb 12, 2009)

u bollywood lovers....

most of the movies now u r enjoying , was we already enjovyed in late 80s......

whatever it is ........
quality ==malayalam movie industry..

once there was an interview with kamalhasan in asianet (a channel in malayalam)

question is like :how u are comparing tamil movie industry with malayalam , especially now in tamil lot of new new acters are coming with different stories , but in our (malayalam) industry still running with same heros and same old stories

He replied like : i agree now there are  lot of good movies coming in tamil , but i can say only one thing tamil industry doesnt have peoples like MT vasudevan nair, addor gopala krishnan, padmarajan  ,bharadan....... that make the difference in movie standards


peace


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm...kill it...!

Comedy.... I love comedy!  I can find plenty of it in Telugu... Brahmanandam..
Can you match anyone to him in kolly or mally?


----------



## drbutcherm (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of negative roles that Nayantara or Sheela played in south indian films?


----------



## IronCruz (Aug 24, 2010)

ENOUGH!
Stop insulting SOUTH INDIAN MOVIES. I wanna share some of the CLASS Tamil,Telugu and Kannada movies. Bollywood movies sucks! Damn! Watch *Anniyan(Tamil)* which can be comparable to Hollywood standards. Watch *Magadheera(Telugu)*. And Last but not the least *Mungaru Male(Kannada)*. These movies u can't even find in Bollywood. Just imagine Chak De! India, Om shanthi om movies without Shah Rukh Khan and with some other actors. It would have been an utter Flop movie. And whatever action u see in south indian films, are loved by south indians k. Every body know that they are impossible stunts. *Thats why, such things are called FILMS or MOVIES*


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 21, 2010)

just saw Robot's trailer.
Special Effects were like WTF?and it's like costliest film ever in India.Where did all the money went?Certainly not to studio.
When Indian films will be able to match technical quality of other industries?heck, they cant even match to T2 or Jurassic Park which are almost 20 years old.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 21, 2010)

For comedy movies Malayalam movies are the best.
Few Kannada movies are also good. 
I dont like the fight scenes in Tamil movies, sometimes very unrealistic. 
Only few Bollywood movies are great.

But still Hollywood Rockz!!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah in humour sense malayalam films are far better than tamil and hindi etc.New generation tamil comdey is okay but I cant bear their old style.Once I watched some scenes of a tamil film which was the remake of a successful malayalam comedy 'Ee parakkum thalika' I was crying by watching those scenes in tamil  Also in hindi, priyadarshan is making a lot of movies which are the remakes of evergreen malyalam films mostly starred by mohanlal.But in acting and humour no match for him in bollywood.

Priyadarshan : "I was busy doing remakes of Mohanlal films with Akshay Kumar."

P.S. :Akshay is no match for Mohanlal


----------

